# ATV Poll



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Just to kind of throw this out there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

None of the above. 

I actually have a rack system that allows me to load my ATV up on top of the bed rails sideways. This gives me all the bed space under it. 

Years ago I would put it just in the bed and had to pack it accordingly with the cooler usually strapped onto the ATV's front or rear rack.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a box trailer and everything goes in the trailer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the vast majority of the time I wake up at home, then drive to my hunting spot, unload and ride up from there. So in that regard I put the ATV in the bed of the truck, and dont haul much gear at all.

But for a hunt well away from home, we put gear in the bed of the truck, travel trailer onto truck, then snowmobile trailer w/ 3 atvs loaded up on it and it hooked to the back of the travel trailer. Overall its about 7 ft over legal limit but cops dont seem to care as we drive safe speeds. Utah is about the only state that allows ball to ball trailering, YAY

I'm becoming much more interested in getting a toyhauler, that would eliminate one trailer completely. Been looking at the Rage'n and Attitude trailers.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Can we get an "all of the above"?
It all depends on where and who is going. With the crowd I hunt with we mix and match to get everything where we are going.
It is always nice to have options


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Having a 6.5" lift on my truck, I prefer to load them on a trailer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

...lol

-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm... Didn't see a "Too poor for ATV and trailer option".


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> ...lol
> 
> -DallanC


This probably needs the caption of "Thug Life"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This probably needs the caption of "Thug Life"


The only way this picture would be more awesome is a guy standing next to it with a flat brim hat holding a redbull.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> The only way this picture would be more awesome is a guy standing next to it with a flat brim hat holding a redbull.
> 
> -DallanC


Hey now! I love RedBull!! I only drink it during waterfowl season though

I think its safe to say a majority of flat brimmers gravitate more towards Rockstar!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hunt off a dirt bike. Does that count too?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ATV on a rack of the bed. Cargo, or camp trailer behind truck. Tried loading three wheelers in the bed once, but some dingle berry took a photo and posted it on the internet. -O,-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Typically I have most of my gear and 2 four wheelers in my toy hauler and then usually a few things in the bed of my truck (tonneau cover). I often put my gun(s) in the cab.


----------

